# Black Friday: What's everyone looking to get?



## MZOGS (Nov 21, 2014)

I own both, the warner is nicer


----------



## BBuild (Oct 10, 2012)

parkside said:


> Can't find any mention of the
> Mini sustainers.
> The aluminum walk platforms are made by gorilla, a little cheaper than Werner ones but still a great deal


It was in a flyer I got in the mail. The prices are good until December 24 so no need to rush out.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

A. Finelli said:


> I was thinking, we all are looking for good deals on tools so what are you looking to pick up and where are you getting it? I'm looking for 12v drill/impact driver, some ladders, sliding miter saw, and some little stuff to make life a little easier...I only have blue and orange stores around me so I'll be there but if anyone knows of online sites with deals share them !!


If you are looking for a higher end slider but dont want to spend it all on a kapex this one is 15% off on friday & saturday.
http://www.amazon.com/Jet-JMS-12SCMS-12-Inch-Dual-Bevel-Compound/dp/B001O0D6M4

I got a chance to play with it and its a nice saw, has a laser than you can toggle on and off and is comfortable overall. Very accurate and stout. Not a kapex but it seems to be the next best thing and after 15% off is close to the other ho-hum sliders in price.

My buddy glen (machinery guru/dealer) is selling them, here is my whoring out for him, 941-727-8300. Good dude, always treated me well, just usually deals with bigger equipment and festool.


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

MZOGS said:


> I own both, the warner is nicer


"Warner is nicer"

Words I never thought I would see on this forum......


Anyhow, Depot and Loews aren't really that busy, nothing like Target, Wal-Mart, etc. Its no big deal. You can typically walk in today and find a bunch of the stuff already marked down, its just the blowout $20 ladders and stuff that you need to go Friday morning for. I usually find the best deals on consumables, knives, bits, blades, holesaws, etc.

The dewalt portable TS for $299 isn't bad. I got my DWS780 2 years ago for $399 the night before thanksgiving, no crowds, no waiting.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Leftovers. But that's a good thing (to me).


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm going to get my grinch on, and wonder why all those people don't have anything better to do, and wonder what's wrong with us, that a shopping day is the biggest cultural event of the year. Ugg.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

CarpenterSFO said:


> I'm going to get my grinch on, and wonder why all those people don't have anything better to do, and wonder what's wrong with us, that a shopping day is the biggest cultural event of the year. Ugg.


Lots of silly people out there, for sure.

My annual routine, on the other hand, is quite pleasant. I head up to Philly for a couple days. My dad and I make an early trip (we're up anyway) to HD, Lowe's, maybe an auto parts store, and just take what they're offering as need be. No hustle, no bustle, just sharing a ride in the car with dad that one time/year. Then we go home and have coffee, etc. with everyone else. In the afternoon, I'm usually repairing something or firing up the chainsaw to trim trees.


----------



## shakey0818 (Oct 28, 2012)

EricBrancard said:


> I buy them every Black Friday because they are $17. But the $44 Werner is much nicer. Much heavier duty.


I dont think there any more heavy duty.Only difference I noticed is the werner has a clat top amd the gorilla has the groved one which is a killer on the knees.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

I will probably see if they have the 5FT ladder for 19$ again this year replace the one that was stolen.

Dont ask why I need a 5FT when I have a 4 and 6FT but I do.


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

SectorSecurity said:


> I will probably see if they have the 5FT ladder for 19$ again this year replace the one that was stolen.
> 
> Dont ask why I need a 5FT when I have a 4 and 6FT but I do.



It's so you can tell everyone you have a 4, 5, and 6 foot ladder.


----------



## deter (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm getting my ass out in the deer stand for some "ME" time


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

JR Shepstone said:


> It's so you can tell everyone you have a 4, 5, and 6 foot ladder.


You can use all three to lay out a right angle.


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

blacktop said:


> Advance off set knives . 10'' 12''


Where ya getting those?


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

i will stop by papa murphy's 25% off frist 50 get one free .
the rest i can live without:clap:


----------



## fourcornerhome (Feb 19, 2008)

Was in the Depot today and the isles are filled with pallets covered in black plastic with no peeking signs. Got a glimpse of a Bosch axial glide slider under wraps. No size or price, but I may get back there nice and early Friday.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

tccoggs said:


> You can use all three to lay out a right angle.


Not end to end you can't.

(4 x 4) + (5 x 5) does not equal (6 x 6)


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I do cyber Monday


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

txgencon said:


> Not end to end you can't.
> 
> (4 x 4) + (5 x 5) does not equal (6 x 6)


Pretty sure he meant 3,4,5 rule.

Still doesnt work though.


----------



## PCI (Jun 8, 2012)

3,4,5 works!


----------



## MZOGS (Nov 21, 2014)

599 for the bosch, home depot ad is out today, some of the deals are already live at my home depot, I saw the bosch saw and the battery deal yesterday


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Well I just had to goto lowes has I bought the wrong screws to screw my deck boards down. Place was slammed but I headed straight for the screw isle and thought I may use the camo system instead of standard face screws but at 4x the cost I didn't want to do it. Then a sales person come along with reduced stickers and stuck them on everything except what I needed so spent another 20mins deciding about the screws then she come running around the corner saying these camo ones are reduced per box. 

$89 reduced to $12 so I bought everyone of them they had.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Wow some deal BC good for you


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Buy a few more of those camo tools, it will make the job go faster. Even if you're working by yourself, having 4 of those will significantly speed up the job.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

They should be reduced in every lowes if anyone's thinking of doing a deck with them.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Thats what you call some good timing. Nice BC! Thats a sweet deal.


----------



## BBuild (Oct 10, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> Well I just had to goto lowes has I bought the wrong screws to screw my deck boards down. Place was slammed but I headed straight for the screw isle and thought I may use the camo system instead of standard face screws but at 4x the cost I didn't want to do it. Then a sales person come along with reduced stickers and stuck them on everything except what I needed so spent another 20mins deciding about the screws then she come running around the corner saying these camo ones are reduced per box.
> 
> $89 reduced to $12 so I bought everyone of them they had.
> 
> View attachment 122134


I like your style. I would of done the same thing. If I see a crazy deal on something I know I'll definitely use I'll buy them out. Check out my stash of safety glasses. I think I paid $4 a pair last year


----------



## BBuild (Oct 10, 2012)

I was only able to pick up 4 mini systainers from woodcraft. I was hoping for at least 6.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Canada Home Depot had Shop Vac normally $ 159.00 on for $ 49.00

I don't need it today, but I am sure we will in a month or two


----------



## fourcornerhome (Feb 19, 2008)

Three sheets of drywall (regular price), Gorilla bench, Werner step ladder, 2 gal. Stinger vac, and 6 poinsettias @ .99 ea. for the wife.
Just couldn't pull the trigger on a miter saw.


----------



## shanewreckd (Oct 2, 2014)

Chris Johnson said:


> Canada Home Depot had Shop Vac normally $ 159.00 on for $ 49.00
> 
> I don't need it today, but I am sure we will in a month or two


Yeah I got the Ridgid 5hp 60L shop vac yesterday for that deal. Had a gift card, it cost me taxes so I think it went well. I saw 30' FatMax tapes there for $10 too, but not all the deals were even out yet. Might go back but I don't want to drive across town :laughing:


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

Depot wasn't bad this morning. Got the m12 hoodie and m12 impact drill combo plus a couple 4 footers. Tried the hoodie not overly impressed.


----------



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

I grabbed the M18 Fuel impact/hammer drill combo with the 4.0 batts for $399. The two pack of XC batteries were $100 and a $150 package discount. 

$350 + tax out the door.


----------



## pattisonandco (Feb 18, 2010)

Scored a dewalt 4pc 20v set at lowes for $249. Got a bunch of small stuff at HD for super cheap including a 4 ft Werner ladder and a Milwaukee hole saw kit just to name a few.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

NYGUTTERGUY said:


> Those two packs are only a hundo as well?



I noticed today they had a drill with a charger and 2 3.0 batteries for 99


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

jlsconstruction said:


> I noticed today they had a drill with a charger and 2 3.0 batteries for 99


I picked up two batteries for $99 realized when i got home they are the the 3.0 and double the size of the others ive had since the LI battery first came out. These last longer?(run time) Might go back and see if they have any with the drill and return these. We only use drills and impacts so can never have too many.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I was hoping they were the 4ah packs.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

NYGUTTERGUY said:


> I picked up two batteries for $99 realized when i got home they are the the 3.0 and double the size of the others ive had since the LI battery first came out. These last longer?(run time) Might go back and see if they have any with the drill and return these. We only use drills and impacts so can never have too many.



It's just twice as much battery. Takes twice as long to charge, lasts twice as long.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

jlsconstruction said:


> It's just twice as much battery. Takes twice as long to charge, lasts twice as long.


besides being twice the weight im twice as happy :thumbup:


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

Amazon has 2 pack Makita battery for 99 delivered with prime. Deal.


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

jlsconstruction said:


> It's just twice as much battery. Takes twice as long to charge, lasts twice as long.


Make sure you call your physician if you find them lasting longer than four hours....:thumbup:


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> I got this for 79 bucks


Use that pooper picker upper light yet?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

For anyone who bought makita sets make sure you charge the packs. My drill kit batts were completely dead. Wouldn't even spin the drill up. If they were left for another few weeks they prob wouldn't have charged. Took over 30mins to charge them too. They must have been so close to failing.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

mnld said:


> Use that pooper picker upper light yet?


:laughing: not yet


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

BCConstruction said:


> Well I just had to goto lowes has I bought the wrong screws to screw my deck boards down. Place was slammed but I headed straight for the screw isle and thought I may use the camo system instead of standard face screws but at 4x the cost I didn't want to do it. Then a sales person come along with reduced stickers and stuck them on everything except what I needed so spent another 20mins deciding about the screws then she come running around the corner saying these camo ones are reduced per box.
> 
> $89 reduced to $12 so I bought everyone of them they had.
> 
> View attachment 122134


What amazes me most about this haul is your wife lets you put it on the kitchen counter :laughing:


----------



## bcradio (Apr 3, 2008)

I got some Ryobi drill bits, the M12 LED stick light, and some Mechanix gloves


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

SectorSecurity said:


> What amazes me most about this haul is your wife lets you put it on the kitchen counter :laughing:



She would let me strip my truck engine down in the kitchen If I had to. I know some couples who have a melt down if you put your keys or phone on their kitchen counters lol


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Half my house is full of extra tools, materials, supplies and some other misc. junk. 

The kids and the woman know better then to say anything the different about it.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Warner,

I picture your wife with her friends "He knows his place, I give him one look and he does what I want" lol


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

jhark123 said:


> Warner,
> 
> I picture your wife with her friends "He knows his place, I give him one look and he does what I want" lol


:laughing:

If that was the case, the kitchen would have been done 4 years ago.:whistling


----------

